# Help...how long did it take for AF to arrive after coming off FET meds



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

I had FET of one little 5d embie Friday 6th May. On 7th May I had pink / brown spotting which carried on until Tuesday. The Doc said not to worry as he had irritated my cervix with the catheter and he had noticed I had slight erosion. I've had no bleeding since and any symptoms I have experienced have all been attributable to the progesterone support. I'm on 400mg of Cyclogest twice daily and 2mg progynova three times daily. I did an FRER 6dp5dt which was negative. I did internet cheapies 8dp5dt & 9dp5dt all BFN's. Woke up yesterday thinking AF had arrived but instead it was CM and the same again this morning. I'm too scared to test as I think I know deep down it hasn't worked again. I have a FRER & the test the clinic gave me to test tomorrow morning which is OTD 11dp5dt. The test yesterday morning at 9dp5dt was a stark white BFN so I already know the answer. I just wondered if anyone knew how long it should take for AF to arrive after coming off the progynova and cyclogest? Officially my last doses will be this evening as I will be testing before I'm due to take any more. Thanks in advance. G x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you are having a tough time  

Its important that you continue with your meds until your clinic tell you stop; my clinic asks us to continue with meds and re-test 2 days after OTD which is hard, but I understand why.

On my last failed FET I took my last meds on Friday evening and started bleeding Tuesday.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

I started bleeding 5 days after stopping all meds after two failed fet's.


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you x


----------

